# Problema con Fender 15G



## daid (Mar 1, 2011)

Hola, necesito su ayudita. Tengo un amplificador Fender 15G que me dieron hace algun tiempo para reparar. Al conectar la guitarra y encenderlo se escucha un ruido, pero de la guitarra nada. Resulta que me anime a abrirlo, y al verlo me di cuenta que tenia quebrados (por ende desconectados, estaban rotos completamente) 3 potenciometros, el de volume normal, el de gain y el de volume drive (los 3 primeros, algun aterrizaje forzoso me imagino ). La cosa es que mire los valores y los sustitui por unos nuevos, identicos correspondiente. Enchufe todo, conecte la guitarra, enciendo el amplificador y nada otra vez. Empeze a mover los potes y nada de sonido de la guitarra, mas que el "tipico" ruido de un ampli encendido. Presione el boton del drive (el switch del drive select) y se escucha por fin la guitarra. Subi el potenciometro del gain y el volume drive al maximo y se escucha fuerte (supongo que la potencia del parlante es esa) pero se sigue escuchando despacio el sonido de la guitarra, lo que se escucha es mas que nada el propio sonido del amplificador a todo volume. El pote del "volume normal" nada, no varia la señal. Empeze a sentir un olor extraño asi que desconecte de la corriente y me di cuenta que el TDA2050 que tiene este modelo estaba muy caliente, incluso me quemo la mano al tocarlo.  He estado leyendo y tengo la confusion de si es normal que este bichito (TDA2050) se caliente tanto. Espere a que se enfriara y volvi a probar ahora los potenciometros del "bass", "middle" y "treble", cumplian su funcion en el sonido, aunque la guitarra seguia escuchandose muy despacio. Finalmente concluyo que todos los potenciometros funcionan bien (con el drive select activado), a excepcion del "volume normal" que no funciona ni con drive ni sin el. Aca les adjunto una foto del ampli:







no es la gran cosa de amplificador, pero para tocar en casa me va bien. Saludos a todos y gracias desde ya.

PD: Por si sirve de algo, atras del switch tiene 2 leds rojos juntos (en el circuito en si, soldados a la placa), que supongo tienen que ver algo con el drive. La cosa es que cuando tengo el "drive select" (la unica forma de escuchar "algo" de la guitarra entre tanto ruido) pegan un parpadeo tanto al encender el ampli como al apagarlo. Cuando el "drive select" no esta activado, los leds permanecen apagados en todo momento.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 1, 2011)

Calientan pero no a ese punto, fijate en la salida de parlante en cada linea que tenes con respecto a masa y por otro lado es muy probable que la placa este partida que tengas pistas cortadas, mirala a tras luz y hace un seguimiento de las pistas con un tester y seguro que vas a encontrar algo de eso


----------



## daid (Mar 1, 2011)

¿Es probable que el transistor se haya quemado o algun otro componente?, como para comprarlo ahora que debo salir y estare cerca de la tienda.

PD: Perdon por no poner el esquematico de este modelo, se que sin el no me pueden ayudar mucho pero la  verdad no lo encontre en la web, aunque los sistemas de amplificacion de este tipo "supongo" trabajan con elementos similares la mayoria. En caso que sea muy necesario, haganme saber para subir por lo menos fotos de la pcb. Gracias  y saludos.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 1, 2011)

si, es muy posible que este dañado, suni fotos del pcb


----------



## matijuarez (Mar 1, 2011)

sale esquematico con fritas  ojala te sirva de algoo..revisa soldaduras ya que aclaraste un aterrisaje forzoso y asi se rompieron los potes..aisla la entrada del tda 2050 y metele alguna señal ya sea de algun mp3 computadora o algo para ver si este  suena bien y de paso miras si calienta de forma excesiva,consulta cualquier cosa


----------



## daid (Mar 1, 2011)

Gracias compañero por el esquematico, ahora voy a revisar lo de las pistas y tomar las fotos a la pcb para subirlas, si de algo sirve. Fui a la tienda y no encontre el tda2050, asi que por el momento me bastaria con verificar que las pistas no esten dañadas en la placa y hacer lo que me dices de probar inyectando alguna señal, pero tengo una pregunta, ¿como aislo la entrada al TDA2050? sorry la ignorancia. Saludos.


----------



## matijuarez (Mar 1, 2011)

mira el tda 2050 tiene la entrada en el pin 1..siempre en serie a este tiene un capacitor de bajo valor de 1uf casi siempre,este es de 0,47 uf puedes desoldar el lado positivo de este capacitor y desde ahi ingresarle la señal de algun dispositivo,si no entendiste te lo vuelvo a explicar  personalmente no creo que tengas que cambiar al tda ya que como dijiste vos en algun tipo de configuracion sonaba bien y fuerte,probablemente el problema lo tengas en la parte previa.. http://www.blueguitar.org/new/schem/fender/frontman15g.gif aca esta el esquematico,se ve mejor que el que te pase yo..saludos


----------



## daid (Mar 1, 2011)

Revise las pistas y al parecer todo bien. Repase los contactos en los potenciometros comprobe continuidad y sigue con el mismo problema, y este tda2050 que se calienta demasiado. Cuando me dices el condensador en la entrada de 0.47, ¿te refieres al C33 verdad?, para probar lo de desconectarlo e inyectarle la señal directamente en el pin1. Yo veo que el problema es claramente en la entrada limpia (el pote de volume normal sigue muerto, esta nuevo y probado) ya que con el drive activado ningun drama, todo ok. Pude notar que con el drive desactivado, el pote de volume funciona, pero en cuanto al ruido del ampli en si, señal de guitarra nada. Gracias.

PD: Esta bueno ese esquematico, ahora se ve mucho mejor.


----------



## matijuarez (Mar 1, 2011)

la idea es que la señal pase A TRAVEZ del c33 para que este elimine cualquier rastro de continua que pueda estar en la señal..desconecta de la placa el lado positivo del cap y desde ahi ingresas la señal al circuito,es como para anular todo lo anterior a ese punto y solo revisar al tda..tene en cuenta como calentaba antes y como calienta con la señal que metes vos y tambien la calidad de sonido,como para saber si ahí ocurre algun problema o el problema esta antes de eso,manteneme al tanto


----------



## daid (Mar 1, 2011)

Ok. Ahora voy a comer, en una hora vuelvo y sigo revisando. Te mantengo al tanto luego de probar lo del condensador. Gracias.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 1, 2011)

mati, tens ese esquema en pdf o en el tamaño original, para poder aumentarlo sin que sea ilegilble


----------



## matijuarez (Mar 1, 2011)

ok,te sigo escribiendo..el problema lo tenes en la parte del 4560 ya que cuando la señal viaja por este se pierde y cuando va a travez del tl072 se escucha bien..el equalizador anda bien como es de esperar,lo que me queda la duda es que cuando esta seleccionado el modo sin drive la señal puede hacer cortocircuito a masa a travez del pote drive volume(por favor alguien con mas conocimientos me aclare esta duda)fijate si entre la 4 y la 8 del 4560 tenes los 30 v de continua de alimentacion..saludos

http://www.blueguitar.org/new/schem/fender/frontman15g.gif ahi esta pandacba..descargatelo a tu pc y lo agrandas a gusto,no tiene "la calidad" pero para darse una muy buena idea anda  eso si las propiedades de abajo no se ven un comino


----------



## pandacba (Mar 1, 2011)

Si, es deficiente la resolución de origen, pero ya encontre las hojas, tengo las originales que vienen con el equipo.
El tema es que no le conviene levantar el capacitor, porque va a dejar sin efecto el limitador formado por Q1 si no levantar el extremo de la R36 de 3K3 del lado que viene del TL072 UC3 y alli inyectar señal


----------



## matijuarez (Mar 1, 2011)

la verdad pandacba no sabia para que era ese circuito de q1..ahora entendi un poco,tenes razon conviene levantar el circuito ahi


----------



## daid (Mar 1, 2011)

gracias por los comentarios, entonces en que quedamos.. desconecto R36 e inyecto ¿a TRAVES de ella, o en la pista despues de ella?


----------



## pandacba (Mar 1, 2011)

a traves de ella


----------



## daid (Mar 1, 2011)

Ok eso intentare ahora. Los leds a los que me referia anteriormente, mirando el esquematico ahora deduzco que son el LD1 y LD2 del circuito a continuacion del drive select. ¿Es normal que solo hagan un pestañeo al encender y apagar el amplificador (solo con el drive select activado)?, como para ir descartando zonas muertas del circuito en caso de que sea anormal.

Les comento que todo este tiempo (gran error sirve de experiencia) estuve probando la placa conectando a todo como corresponde en el ampli, pero sin atornillarla a la barra de fierro (masa) por eso supongo se calentaba tanto el tda2050, ahora lo atornille bien todo como corresponde y se calienta, pero mucho menos. Por una parte el problema del tda sobrecalentado podria estar solucionado, pero el sonido sigue con los mismos problemas. Tambien note que la guitarra con el drive select desactivado tambien se escucha pero MUY despacio, casi inperciptible y con mucho ruido del ampli cuando le doy todos los potes al maximo.. ahora me huele mas a un IC o algun transistor malo. Otra cosa, cuando toco los potenciometros con la mano (el fierrito que se gira) disminuye el ruido, pero de igual manera queda un poco. Los potenciometros de "middle" y "bass" al girarlos, funcionan pero en el recorrido van haciendo un ruidito similar a cuando se revientan esas bolsitas con hartos globitos de aire. Cualquier observacion se agradece y lamento mi equivocacion. A seguir dandole..


----------



## matijuarez (Mar 1, 2011)

bien,de atras para adelante..el ruidito de los potes se genera en los potes,proba desarmandolos y limpiandole las pistas con alcohol isopopilico y tambien al "alambre seleccionador" raspale la puntita por si tiene algun tipo de mugre..y habria que probar esto de inyectarle una señal antes de r36 para ver si con esta prueba se escucha algun ruido de los que señalas,si no es asi la ecuacion de la logica de como resultado que el ruidito te lo genera antes  saludos y comenta lo de la señal..


----------



## daid (Mar 1, 2011)

ahora mismo me estoy armando un inyector de señales que hace tiempo debi hacer y por flojera lo tengo ahi jaja. Aqui el circuito por si a alguien mas le sirve, apenas lo intente aviso como va la cosa. Gracias nos vemos mas tarde.


Inyector de señales (1khz):


----------



## daid (Mar 18, 2011)

Hola. Después de hartos días al fin tengo tiempo de seguir probando el ampli. Me hice el inyector de señales, hice lo que me dijeron de inyectar a través de la resistencia y funciono bien, así que me anime a inyectar con la guitarra en limpio y suena excelente, cero ruido y como debería sonar. Dado que funcionó lo que me propusieron, ¿qué podemos concluir?, ¿dónde debo seguir inyectando para ir descartando y por fin encontrar el componente que esta fallando?. Muchas gracias, un saludo.


----------



## matijuarez (Mar 19, 2011)

mm,deberias ingresar con esa señal por donde se ingresa la señal de la guitarra electrica..pero de alguna forma tenes que bajarle el volumen a esa señal ya que con la ganancia del amplificador recortaria la señal,y de ahi vas probando las distintas partes,es decir probas guitarra limpia y todos sus controles despues con distorcion y tambien todos los controles,y ahi ves en que parte falla y despues de ahi seguimos viendo,saludos


----------



## daid (Mar 19, 2011)

tu dices ¿partir desde ese punto, hasta donde se ingresa la señal (desde el punto donde me encuentro, R36 hasta el jack, es decir, de atras para adelante) para ver donde comienzan los problemas?

Disculpa a todo esto, con la prueba que hice anteriormente de inyectar a través de R36 y obtener buenos resultados, ¿se puede descartar que este dañado el TDA2050 o no?, ya que por el momento es lo que mas me preocupa porque en mi ciudad no lo encuentro. Gracias, saludos.


----------



## matijuarez (Mar 19, 2011)

quedate tranquilo que si sonaba bien cuando lo probaste a traves de esa resistencia significa que el tda esta bien y tambien los componentes que lo rodean.En cuanto a lo que te digo es que la señal que pusiste en esa resistencia ahora la metas desde donde se mete la señal de la guitarra osea a traves de R1 pero ojo,hay que tener en cuenta que si la ingresas desde donde te digo va a ser amplificada mas veces que si la ingresas por la R36 por lo tanto te recortara la onda de la señal,por eso te digo de bajarle el volumen a esa señal para que suene bien en la salida(tendrias que ingresar con una señal del mismo voltaje al de una guitarra que es CREO algo de 20mV).Una vez ingresada la señal probar con canal limpio para ver si suena correctamente y tocar todos los controles de este canal para corroborar su correcto funcionamiento,si hasta ahi no tenes ningun problema pasas a probar la parte de distorcion(que es creo donde tenias el problema),cuando estes en este punto seguimos hablando.Esto es lo que yo haria por favor alguien me corrija si estoy cometiendo algun error..saludos
Otra cosaodes probar directamente ingresando con la señal de la guitarra para no tener que bajar el volumen del inyector de señales


----------



## daid (Mar 21, 2011)

en que partes podría ir inyectando señal para probar? no entiendo mucho eso del "camino de la señal" ni que sonidos debiera esperar de acuerdo a las modificaciones que sufre la señal. Por favor díganme "puntos" donde puedo ir probando para encontrar la falla de una vez ahora que tengo un poco de tiempo.

Acabo de probar el ampli enviando la señal directamente en la salida de U1B en el pin7 y el sonido en limpio suena genial, de hecho no haría falta arreglar el asunto del drive debido a que yo utilizo pedales de distorsión y con la potencia que esta tirando para mi es suficiente, pero ya que el ampli me lo dieron para reparar, quiero ir mas allá y repararlo completamente (ademas se servirme de experiencia para futuros casos). El asunto es que mirando un poco el esquema, me da toda la impresión de que el problema se enfoca directamente en la zona del U2A (es decir, que esta fallando el U2A, CR1, CR2, LD1 o LD2). Quisiera saber que opinan acerca de mi observación, y según sus experiencias cuales de estos elementos nombrados anteriormente son están mas "expuestos" a fallar, para comenzar a buscar reemplazos y probar. En caso de estar equivocado, ruego me disculpen y corrijan ya que mis conocimientos son mínimos y vengo aquí a aprender. Gracias, saludos.


----------



## daid (Mar 21, 2011)

Bueno, ahora probé inyectando la señal de la guitarra inmediatamente después del U2A en el pin 1, es decir entrando al pote del drive y la guitarra suena limpia, pero bien casi igual que cuando no activo el drive, y todos los controles funcionan bien (se nota el cambio de sonido al mover los potenciometros, pero así y todo se escucha igual que en limpio, es decir, no hay cambio en el "drive"). Considerando todos estas pruebas, se puede deducir que el que esta fallando es el U2, o aun no es suficiente con eso?. Gracias, saludos.


----------



## daid (Mar 21, 2011)

Bueno les comento que por fin encontré una solución. Resulta que siguiendo la señal, llegue a desconectar R7 y R8, probando independientemente y sonaban bien (una manda la señal en limpio, y la otra al drive). Estas dos resistencias están conectadas al pin 7 del 4560, con lo que pude llegar a concluir que lo que estaba fallando era este bicho, porque al conectarlo no se escuchaba y presentaba los problemas anteriormente mencionados. Ya que el sonido me pareció bueno, y no tengo repuesto para este integrado, opte por lo mas simple, que fue desconectar R7 y R8 de la placa, puentearla y mandarla directo a la entrada del jack mono. Ahora funciona todo impecable y mi amigo mas que contento con el resultado, ya que ni nota el cambio y yo al no probar el ampli "bueno", tampoco aja.
Teóricamente no sé si sera mucha la influencia de desconectar el 4560 como lo hice, pero comparando este ampli de 15W con un marshall de 10W que yo tengo, es una bestia! así que por volumen de salida mas que satisfecho. Tiene un buen sonido en limpio, metiendole efectos y usando un poquito de drive, ni que hablar. Saludos y gracias a todos los que se tomaron el tiempo de responder.


----------



## matijuarez (Mar 21, 2011)

ajja que suerte entonces,no me queda claro porque entonces andaba bien con guitarra limpia si la señal cuando esta seleccionado este modo tambien pasan por ese AO..otra cosa,solo se te "rompio"una parte de este integrado ya que la parte A de el 4560 anda bien no? mejor que puedas dejar contento a tu amigo aunque no sea utilizando el  100 % del equipo.Si podes medi las resistencias que lo rodean y fijate si esta bien el c2 y c1,pueden estar andando mal estos componentes y te quemaron el integrado.SALUDOS


----------



## daid (Mar 22, 2011)

Claro, algo así imagine porque el circuito que se genera saliendo del pin 7 es el que falla, pero la parte A del integrado funciona bien, por algo es que me suena el drive. Y por el asunto del sonido, ambos quedamos mas que satisfechos, así que una vez mas gracias por la ayuda y espero le pueda servir a alguien también este hilo, por algo es que intente escribir todo paso a paso y al final postear la solución. Saludos men 

PD: El asunto de la señal limpia es razonable, quizás no me supe explicar bien pero sonaba bien la parte limpia cuando inyectaba en la resistencia DESPUÉS del U1B, al igual que en el drive por eso hice el puente entre esas dos resistencias y simplemente desconecte del integrado para entrar la señal de la guitarra. Ingresando la señal directamente desde el jack sonaba feo en los dos casos, ahora entiendo porque ajaj.


----------

